# Foote & Jenks Perfumers



## surfaceone (Mar 26, 2013)

Here's one that I unpacked from the good old days. It was freshly dug when it got packed away. I never looked it up, didn't really clean it well. There was hardly any fondling at all... 

 I immediately thought of RED Matthews when I saw it again. Perhaps he can do some splaining on how the bottom of the cavity came to have this tornadic effect. Calling Mr. Matthews...

 It's having a bit of a soak just now, and I'm hoping to get better photos tomorrow.

 "Mark Twain was publishing â€œThe Adventures of Huckleberry Finn,â€ the Brooklyn Bridge was celebrating its first anniversary, Grover Cleveland was president, the cornerstone was laid for the Statue of Liberty, and Messrs.  Foote and Jenks began producing their fine flavors.  The year? 1884.

 Two young pharmacists, Charles E. Foote and Charles C. Jenks, began to manufacture lotions, perfumes, and extracts for their pharmacy customers.  The superiority of their products soon attracted the attention of the budding dairy, candy, and soft drink industries.  Sales to these manufacturers grew so great that by 1900 Foote & Jenks retail sales were ceased." The Foote & Jenks Corp.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 26, 2013)

I could speculate but yes, Red can probably explain. 
 It does look like someone got screwed though, content wise.
 That's cool.[8D]


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 26, 2013)

preet cool, too much gather? semi-solid pour?


----------



## botlguy (Mar 26, 2013)

WOW ! That one is SPLENDID !  (There's a word you don't hear often any more)


----------



## toddrandolph (Mar 26, 2013)

Here's another Foote & Jenks bottle I've had for a while.  It's 8" tall, nice quality clear glass with a cut glass stopper. Because of its size, I wondered if it could have been a store counter jar. It has a fancy logo/monogram in center with 2 winged beasts on either side.


----------



## toddrandolph (Mar 26, 2013)

another pic


----------

